# Muzzelloader Question (Hornady SST)



## FlinginCarbon (Feb 18, 2010)

The bullet itself is. 45. The bullet with the sabot is. 50


One great big festering neon distraction


----------



## bowtech2006 (Apr 1, 2006)

Yes the bullet size is a .45 cal but made for a .50cal gun. I shoot those out of one of my muzzle loader and love them, I also shoot barnes but your good to go on those. I also shoot a cva optima.


----------



## "Doe Slayer" (Sep 15, 2011)

Thank you for the information guys! I really appreciate it. I figured that is what it meant but I don't like to mess around with that kind of stuff.
-Good Hunting!


----------



## "Doe Slayer" (Sep 15, 2011)

DO you shoot the triple 7 magnum loads (120gr) as well?


bowtech2006 said:


> Yes the bullet size is a .45 cal but made for a .50cal gun. I shoot those out of one of my muzzle loader and love them, I also shoot barnes but your good to go on those. I also shoot a cva optima.


----------



## Sluggersetta901 (Dec 12, 2009)

I shoot the Hornady SST's out of my slug gun and boy that Mossberg will straight thump a deer


----------



## bowtech2006 (Apr 1, 2006)

"Doe Slayer" said:


> DO you shoot the triple 7 magnum loads (120gr) as well?


I shoot triple 7 100 grain out of both of my cva guns. with 250 grain bullet (sst and barnes) The wife just killed a doe yesterday with her cva op. 50 yards she shot thru front shoulder and came out 4 ribs from end of the rib cage dropped in its tracks. With her gun and the sst I can hold a 3 bullet group less then a baseball all the time and on a good day I can touch holes at 100 yards. With the barnes out of my other cva op. I can do the same. (but i couldn't with the sst out of that gun). I find I have to find the correct bullet that shoots the best out of them.


----------



## bowtech2006 (Apr 1, 2006)

Here is her doe and cva from yesterday


----------



## Pyles (Apr 6, 2012)

I shoot 230g hornady w/my knight and I love it.You have to also get the right sabbots.your box of bullets should say " .451 or .452" black=.451,green=.452 sabbots. cabelas have them.also whats cool is its cheaper than powerbelts 100 rounds $35 w/pistol bullets, 15 rounds $20 sabbots. I shoot my smokepipe alot with friends year round so this is more affordable and I have killed several deer with it have fun with it!


----------



## kcbuckeye22 (Nov 19, 2010)

Sluggersetta901 said:


> I shoot the Hornady SST's out of my slug gun and boy that Mossberg will straight thump a deer


Yes sir


----------



## "Doe Slayer" (Sep 15, 2011)

thanks for the info! Wow that is a big doe! that CVA looks identical to mine..thumbhole stock and everything


bowtech2006 said:


> Here is her doe and cva from yesterday


----------



## J Whittington (Nov 13, 2009)

I shoot the 250 grain hornady sst, from my cva optima with 100 grains of triple 7 loose powder,,,, Leupold V-1 scope....

TACK DRIVER


----------



## kcbuckeye22 (Nov 19, 2010)

I've shot shockwave 250 and Barnes 250. SW you can get cheap at Wally World after season. They load easy and shoot good. The Barnes are very hard to reload in my TC Encore. CVA has a larger inside diameter so they should load easier. Barnes copper will straight up murder deer. If you want bang flops and not worry where the deer went then Barnes is for you. I'm telling you red gel murder before they hit the dirt kinda dead. 

I'm sure the SST is a good pick. My slug gun loves them.


----------



## "Doe Slayer" (Sep 15, 2011)

I appreciate all of the feedback guys/girls!


----------



## Tony219er (Aug 14, 2011)

kcbuckeye22 said:


> I've shot shockwave 250 and Barnes 250. SW you can get cheap at Wally World after season. They load easy and shoot good. The Barnes are very hard to reload in my TC Encore. CVA has a larger inside diameter so they should load easier. Barnes copper will straight up murder deer. If you want bang flops and not worry where the deer went then Barnes is for you. I'm telling you red gel murder before they hit the dirt kinda dead.
> 
> I'm sure the SST is a good pick. My slug gun loves them.


You got it man, the Barnes bullets are the best out there....perfect expansion everytime while not separating...all I shoot is Barnes bullets, Encore or Savage 220. The best groups and most lethal results.


----------



## rootju (Sep 22, 2009)

They are great bullets, but since I shoot a TC, I shoot shockwaves and my gun loves them... However Hornady makes a good bullet and they shoot well... Whatever your gun likes is what you should shoot


----------



## amazin archer90 (Sep 19, 2011)

While your on this topic, I am looking to get a muzzleloader, specifically a CVA Optima. What do you guys that have them thing about them


----------



## bohunter09 (Jul 9, 2010)

rootju said:


> They are great bullets, but since I shoot a TC, I shoot shockwaves and my gun loves them... However Hornady makes a good bullet and they shoot well... Whatever your gun likes is what you should shoot


I don't see any differents between the Hornady SST's and the TC shockwaves. maybe there is IDK??


----------



## lovetohunt93 (Aug 3, 2010)

Tony219er said:


> You got it man, the Barnes bullets are the best out there....perfect expansion everytime while not separating...all I shoot is Barnes bullets, Encore or Savage 220. The best groups and most lethal results.


When you say perfect expansion, you are not kidding! Here is a Barnes TEZ 250 Grain fired from a TC Triumph with 100 grains of Pyrodex. These bullets are outstanding!


----------



## lawton (Feb 1, 2009)

Barnes manufactures both the shockwave and the sst. Same bullet different color tip.


----------



## benamen (Nov 7, 2011)

Same bullet with different tips. The SW can be had in a bonded bullet. Probably the best choice as there are some reports SSTs coming apart.


----------



## justanotherbuck (Aug 5, 2007)

i have the cva firebolt ultra mag,i use 2 pellets with a 44 cal 300 grain hornady,200 yards its a tack driver


----------



## lovetohunt93 (Aug 3, 2010)

lawton said:


> Barnes manufactures both the shockwave and the sst. Same bullet different color tip.


I am not doubting you, just curious how you know this?

And I thought the Shockwave had the petal cuts started at the tip, so its not the same exact bullet, close but not exactly the same.


----------



## Kb83 (Dec 17, 2011)

The SST's fly excellent. Only problem that I had was last year. Had one travel through 2 shoulder blades an never expand. I could of loaded it up and shot it again. Almost caused me to lose a dead deer. I now shoot the barnes copper solids and love them. What ever you do dump the powerbelts. One of the worst bullets I have ever seen. 4 different guns and they wouldn't shoot a group out of any of them. Have seen more than one video showing how they tumble end over end through the air. The hornady .45cal hollow points are great shooters as well. Those things will flat out dump a deer. IMO even better than the barnes. Just not as accurate at that 150-200 yard range. I can shoot a 1.5-2" group with the barnes and about 3.5" with the hollow points at 150. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk.


----------



## justanotherbuck (Aug 5, 2007)

personally i think the sst are junk because the ballistics tip,really get screwed up ever time you push one down the barrel,after 140 yards it is very noticable,and this is why i shoot the h.ps


----------



## carbon arrow1 (Jul 9, 2008)

yes, the shockwave and SST are the same. My gun prefers the 240 grain Hornady XTP better with the load I use.


----------



## Kb83 (Dec 17, 2011)

justanotherbuck said:


> personally i think the sst are junk because the ballistics tip,really get screwed up ever time you push one down the barrel,after 140 yards it is very noticable,and this is why i shoot the h.ps


They make cleaning jags that screw into the end of your ramrod that won't crush the polymer tip when loading. Check them out if you want to try them again. If you can load them with out impacting the tip they are some accurate bullets. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk.


----------



## 0nepin (Sep 16, 2009)

My t/c omaga love's 260gr dead center 44cal with green sabot and triple seven magnum powder.I can normally have all three holes touching at 100yrds.I had bad luck with the sst not expanding at all.the dead centers sure do a number on deer.I might try the barnes.


----------



## justanotherbuck (Aug 5, 2007)

Kb83 said:


> They make cleaning jags that screw into the end of your ramrod that won't crush the polymer tip when loading. Check them out if you want to try them again. If you can load them with out impacting the tip they are some accurate bullets.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk.


thats good to know thank you


----------



## DXT122 (Mar 5, 2009)

Heck out of my flintlock I just shoot regular 45cal pistol bullets that I put in the 50 cal sabots myself, cheaper that way but im not shooting past 50 yds so it probably doesnt matter. Why exactly are you no longer shooting the power belts I know some one told me they can come unseated in the barrel if you bump it with the barrel pointed down leaving a dangerous space between the pellets or powder and the bullet that can cause a barrel rupture. So I bought some and tried it sure enough bumping the barrel with it pointed down allowed bullet to slide forward in the barrel and when I put the ramrod back down the barrel able to push the bullet maybe 1/4 or 1/8 in down. I know I will never shoot powerbelts out of my muzzeloader maybe they werent designed for flintlocks.


----------



## racknspur (Jan 24, 2007)

Hornady=awesome!!


----------



## cuttingedge (Feb 19, 2005)

Shockwave or Hornady SST are both very accurate. I personally stick to 100 grain loads. Way better accuracy.


----------



## 0nepin (Sep 16, 2009)

racknspur said:


> Hornady=awesome!!


I'm not a big fan of there sst from a ML but there xtp do a great job.and my 300 win mag loves there 150gr superformance gmx bullets .after shooting many brands and weights bullets they shot the best from my venture at 100yrds on a good day it will key hole all three bullets and that's from a 3,400fps load.


----------



## waldguy (Sep 19, 2011)

I used the Hornady FTX 265 Gr .430. Took out a mature mule deer very nicely at about 100 yards with 100 gr of powder (old Gonic inline). The bullet busted through plenty of shoulder and held together. Groups well out to 150 yards - 5.5" drop. Good price at Cabela's in Canada at $38 per hundred.


----------



## CarpCommander (Feb 5, 2003)

justanotherbuck said:


> personally i think the sst are junk because the ballistics tip,really get screwed up ever time you push one down the barrel,after 140 yards it is very noticable,and this is why i shoot the h.ps


Damn bro, what the hell are ya doing to get that bullet down your barrell???

Ive loaded the bullet, then not fired my gun, so to unload Ive unscrewed the breech plug, and THUMPED out the bullet with my 1lb solid brass cleaning rod, and STILL not ever dented a balistic tip. EVER. Reloaded and shot that same bullet and its fine.

Matter of fact, those tips/bullets are so solid I also have seen manY issues with them NOT expanding. Not that it really matters-99% of my ML killed deer run the customary 50yd dash and die. Put it where it counts and they will croak. 

Stone cold, 'lungs in a blender', drop to the dirt immediately, BANG! your dead! bullets would be nice though. Might have to try some hollow points. The Hornady/Shockwaves are just so damn accurate in my Encore. 

Hard to change...


----------



## Executner (Oct 22, 2011)

Barnes.

There is no substitute.


----------



## waldguy (Sep 19, 2011)

justanotherbuck said:


> personally i think the sst are junk because the ballistics tip,really get screwed up ever time you push one down the barrel,after 140 yards it is very noticable,and this is why i shoot the h.ps


I modified my jag to make it fit the bullet.
These units also nicely solve any problems you might have on the range - they also turn with the rifling: http://www.prbullet.com/rat.htm


----------



## Kb83 (Dec 17, 2011)

CarpCommander said:


> Damn bro, what the hell are ya doing to get that bullet down your barrell???
> 
> Ive loaded the bullet, then not fired my gun, so to unload Ive unscrewed the breech plug, and THUMPED out the bullet with my 1lb solid brass cleaning rod, and STILL not ever dented a balistic tip. EVER. Reloaded and shot that same bullet and its fine.
> 
> ...


I had a doe travel 200 yards after shot in the boiler room with a SST that didn't expand. Lodged outside opposite shoulder under hide. Very very little blood. Neat little hole punched through both lungs about as wide as your pinky. No idea how she got as far as she did but I'm not shooting them now. I was lucky to find her. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk.


----------



## Kb83 (Dec 17, 2011)

Also I believe the hollow points I shoot are the xtp's. Shot half a dozen with them and none of them went any further than it took for their nose to hit the ground. Great bullet I just like to play with new stuff. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk.


----------



## Liv4Rut (Mar 24, 2006)

I have shot both the XTPs and SSTs. Both shoot good but never liked the performance on deer. They just seem to blow right through and not expand much. the XTPs were horrible for blood trails. I prefer the Barnes TMZs. Great accuracy and great holes with blood trails.


----------



## DKime (Sep 14, 2010)

All you Triple 7 shooters need to take a look at blackhorn 209. Put some Dead Center Extreme Elites in front of it and have some fun.


----------



## bsites9 (Mar 22, 2008)

carbon arrow1 said:


> yes, the shockwave and SST are the same. * My gun prefers the 240 grain Hornady XTP better with the load I use*.


this has always been my favorite bullet.


----------



## J-Carter (Jun 28, 2012)

Why switch from Power Belts is my question? I'm shooting the new 300gr aero lites this year with 150gr of 777 pellets and they perform flawless!! I shot two big bodied bucks opening day of muzzle load season and my buddy shot one with a power belt too. Neither of the three deer went more than 15 yards.


----------



## CAT Diesel (Jul 7, 2012)

DKime said:


> All you Triple 7 shooters need to take a look at blackhorn 209. Put some Dead Center Extreme Elites in front of it and have some fun.


X2 for the Blackhorn 209! 95gr of Blackhorn behind a 250gr SST and you have one dead deer out of my Pro Hunter. The powder leaves an oil film in the barrel and makes the follow up shot even easier to load and perfect accuracy.


----------



## Sluggersetta901 (Dec 12, 2009)

J-Carter said:


> Why switch from Power Belts is my question? I'm shooting the new 300gr aero lites this year with 150gr of 777 pellets and they perform flawless!! I shot two big bodied bucks opening day of muzzle load season and my buddy shot one with a power belt too. Neither of the three deer went more than 15 yards.
> View attachment 1539916


geez... talk about a meat wagon lol


----------



## flinginairos (Jan 3, 2006)

Executner said:


> Barnes.
> 
> There is no substitute.


Barnes make some deer slaughering ammo thats for sure! I use the hollow point TSX bullets in my 7mm-08 and the performance is just incredible! With my ML I use Hornady XTP's with great results. They are very accurate and perform great on deer. I would like to switch back to Barnes with it though, I just havent used my box of XTP's yet :wink:


----------



## flinginairos (Jan 3, 2006)

CAT Diesel said:


> X2 for the Blackhorn 209! 95gr of Blackhorn behind a 250gr SST and you have one dead deer out of my Pro Hunter. The powder leaves an oil film in the barrel and makes the follow up shot even easier to load and perfect accuracy.


Blackhorn is awesome stuff! Its nice not having to clean the gun right away like most other powder. I can shoot all day at the range with it and never have to swab the barrel.


----------



## Quiet Dead (Sep 17, 2011)

I like the xtp over the sst. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I727


----------



## mspaci (Oct 29, 2007)

barnes 290 yellow cruch rib sabot over 90 grains of Black Horn for the last 9 deer, none went more than 50 yards, all pass thruw/ good blood, no problems. Mike


----------



## mspinks595 (Oct 28, 2010)

Thor bullets. end of story.

Made by barnes in a conical bullet to match your specific bore. A little bit on the pricey side but the way to go IMO

https://thorbullets.com/Home_Page.html


----------



## Timinator (Feb 10, 2012)

Here's what SST's do out to 300 yards. Seem pretty accurate and repeatable to me. I did this so I'd know the exact drop. This is with it sighted in 3" high at 100 yards. With this sight-in, I'm still aiming at "brown" out to 300 yards. My longest shot so far is 238 yards on a doe last year. The SST hit exactly where it was suppose to.










At 50 yards it's 2" high, at 200 yards it's 1" low, at 300 yards 12" low. But the accuracy and repeat-ability of the bullet is damn near perfect.










The gun;


----------



## Steelhead125 (Dec 28, 2007)

I'm making the switch this year from tripple 7 to BH209 with Barns tmz loads, in my T/C Endevor really looking forward to it. Last year I had a trigger job done on it, its right at 2lbs. and is a tack driver. This is a fun thing to do, I lapped in the barrel with 30 rounds of horndy sst 300gr with 100gr 777 just to get rid of the powder. all that copper acts likes a reammer going throuh the barrel and makes it to a tack driver. this is a great web site www.maxmuzzleloader.com and go in to his blog he'll tell everything about muzzleloading..


----------



## 0nepin (Sep 16, 2009)

Steelhead125 said:


> I'm making the switch this year from tripple 7 to BH209 with Barns tmz loads, in my T/C Endevor really looking forward to it. Last year I had a trigger job done on it, its right at 2lbs. and is a tack driver. This is a fun thing to do, I lapped in the barrel with 30 rounds of horndy sst 300gr with 100gr 777 just to get rid of the powder. all that copper acts likes a reammer going throuh the barrel and makes it to a tack driver. this is a great web site www.maxmuzzleloader.com and go in to his blog he'll tell everything about muzzleloading..


I might try this next season ,I have already killed three with the ml and nine with the bow and it's time to go back to the bow.


----------



## mspaci (Oct 29, 2007)

what gun is that? Mike


----------



## tsaxybabe (Feb 24, 2010)

I have great accuracy with Pyrodex and the SSTs. Decided to try out the Barnes and had terrible luck. Very hard to push down the barrel and when I thought I had them sighted in, they weren't. Missed two deer this year around 125yds shots and I'm a very good shot at that distance...would go back and sight in again and kept getting about two good shots and one flier. Just never could get any consistency out of them. Very disappointing because I wanted a blood trail. SSTs don't leave much blood. But I guess I have to choose accuracy over bloodtrail.


----------



## Matrix (Mar 12, 2004)

Steelhead125 said:


> I'm making the switch this year from tripple 7 to BH209 with Barns tmz loads, in my T/C Endevor really looking forward to it. Last year I had a trigger job done on it, its right at 2lbs. and is a tack driver. This is a fun thing to do, I lapped in the barrel with 30 rounds of horndy sst 300gr with 100gr 777 just to get rid of the powder. all that copper acts likes a reammer going throuh the barrel and makes it to a tack driver. this is a great web site www.maxmuzzleloader.com and go in to his blog he'll tell everything about muzzleloading..


This! I did exactly the same thing to my Encore and what a difference it made. I tried many different loads in the gun and some were reasonably accurate to down right horrible! I tried Triple seven, Pyrodex pellets and Powder as well as black powder and any number of bullet combinations and I can honestly say that after doing the things on www.maxmuzzleloader.com the guns not even in the same class that it was. The VERY best and most accurate powder that I've ever used is the BH209, not saying the others don't work just that they didnt perform bets in MY gun, and as far as bullets go check out http://www.harvestermuzzleloading.com/ the Scorpion PT Golds and the BH209 are an awesome combination.


----------



## kcbuckeye22 (Nov 19, 2010)

tsaxybabe said:


> I have great accuracy with Pyrodex and the SSTs. Decided to try out the Barnes and had terrible luck. Very hard to push down the barrel and when I thought I had them sighted in, they weren't. Missed two deer this year around 125yds shots and I'm a very good shot at that distance...would go back and sight in again and kept getting about two good shots and one flier. Just never could get any consistency out of them. Very disappointing because I wanted a blood trail. SSTs don't leave much blood. But I guess I have to choose accuracy over bloodtrail.


You using the barnes jag? This was my problem until i ordered and stuffed a few through it. I could feel the sabot slipping and getting caught. I checked out one and found out i was crushing the tip. Got the jag, No problems after that. 

Only problem with barnes is my TC Pro has a tight bore which makes it hard to stuff rounds.


----------



## Timinator (Feb 10, 2012)

mspaci said:


> what gun is that? Mike



If you're talking about the gun in the "window" above a few posts; It started out as a Remington 700 ML. You use the bolt/action of the REM and toss the rest. McGowen barrel, Boyd Stock, uses a Savage Breach Plug that's been custom machined and the original bolt face has been machined to match it. A third pillar was added to the action before bedding. Bedded scope bases, Signature Zee rings, Weaver scope.

Oh, it will shoot blackpowder just fine, but it's built to shoot rifle powder and can withstand the higher pressures of that. That gives you over 2700 fps vs around 1700 with black powder and you don't have to worry about cleaning it immediately or ever really. 

There's a local guy here who does it all. I just got sick of dumping good money into slug guns, barrels, mounts, cantilever barrels and different muzzle loaders that I couldn't get to shoot repeatably out past 150 yards. So far, this thing shoot's exactly the same every shot.


----------



## Quartermoons (Oct 14, 2010)

PR bullet will have to go out of business and old stock triple in price before I shoot any other bullet and with a custom ignition system. Still shoot loose triple 7, and bh209. Will be switching all the guns over to the by eventually. So much cleaner burning and just as accurate so far.


----------



## Sukpad89 (Feb 1, 2012)

Any other bullet I have fired from my Omega has ben better than a powerbelt. You will be happy with your new bullets. Powerbelt is garbage in comparison to the Hornady, TCs, and Barnes. I shoot the 250 grain TC Shockwave with 100 grains 777 and it drives tacks out to 200 yards.


----------



## Kb83 (Dec 17, 2011)

Timinator said:


> If you're talking about the gun in the "window" above a few posts; It started out as a Remington 700 ML. You use the bolt/action of the REM and toss the rest. McGowen barrel, Boyd Stock, uses a Savage Breach Plug that's been custom machined and the original bolt face has been machined to match it. A third pillar was added to the action before bedding. Bedded scope bases, Signature Zee rings, Weaver scope.
> 
> Oh, it will shoot blackpowder just fine, but it's built to shoot rifle powder and can withstand the higher pressures of that. That gives you over 2700 fps vs around 1700 with black powder and you don't have to worry about cleaning it immediately or ever really.
> 
> There's a local guy here who does it all. I just got sick of dumping good money into slug guns, barrels, mounts, cantilever barrels and different muzzle loaders that I couldn't get to shoot repeatably out past 150 yards. So far, this thing shoot's exactly the same every shot.


I would love to do that with my 700ml. It's a great gun but I hate the stock. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk.


----------



## Mike318 (Oct 7, 2011)

"Doe Slayer" said:


> Hey all!
> 
> I am looking to switch from Power Belt to Hornady with my CVA Optima. I picked up a box of 50Cal High Speed-low drag SST 250gr.
> 
> ...



The sabot makes its 50 cal. the bullet is actually 45 cal. yes shoot them in your 50 cal.

But Barnes makes a better bullet. Try their TEZ Bullet sometime.


----------



## Mike318 (Oct 7, 2011)

Meleagris1 said:


> X2. I switched to BH209 last year and took Tax Lawyers advice this year and used the load that MaxMuzzleloader recommended for the Encore, 105 grains of BH, Barnes Spitfire TMZ 250, and CCI standard 209 primer. I've tried just about everything and this is as good as it gets (short of going to a single shot rifle and smokeless). After adjusting my scope my last 3 shots were approx. .75" @ 100.


Take a look at these Barnes bullets shot into gel.

PERFECT


----------



## Steelhead125 (Dec 28, 2007)

Matrix said:


> This! I did exactly the same thing to my Encore and what a difference it made. I tried many different loads in the gun and some were reasonably accurate to down right horrible! I tried Triple seven, Pyrodex pellets and Powder as well as black powder and any number of bullet combinations and I can honestly say that after doing the things on www.maxmuzzleloader.com the guns not even in the same class that it was. The VERY best and most accurate powder that I've ever used is the BH209, not saying the others don't work just that they didnt perform bets in MY gun, and as far as bullets go check out http://www.harvestermuzzleloading.com/ the Scorpion PT Golds and the BH209 are an awesome combination.


Thanks I will try this out!
what the loads you are shooting?


----------



## Matrix (Mar 12, 2004)

Steelhead125 said:


> Thanks I will try this out!
> what the loads you are shooting?


The BH209 is volumetric like Pyrodex so on my powder measure it's on 105 and the bullet is the PT Gold 260gr. One of the biggest things that I found to increase accuracy was the primer, go with a shotgun primer as it creates more of a flash which the BH209 needs. Also the cleaning and what to use makes a HUGE difference. I can tell you this once I was zeroed it didn't matter...if it was the first shot or tenth the gun was just as accurate and easy loading with NO swabbing between shots as it was on a fresh barrel. If you read the articles on the Max muzzleloader site he has a ton of great info on all of this stuff....and it works.


----------



## Meleagris1 (Jan 8, 2003)

Matrix said:


> The BH209 is volumetric like Pyrodex so on my powder measure it's on 105 and the bullet is the PT Gold 260gr. One of the biggest things that I found to increase accuracy was the primer, go with a shotgun primer as it creates more of a flash which the BH209 needs. Also the cleaning and what to use makes a HUGE difference. I can tell you this once I was zeroed it didn't matter...if it was the first shot or tenth the gun was just as accurate and easy loading with NO swabbing between shots as it was on a fresh barrel. If you read the articles on the Max muzzleloader site he has a ton of great info on all of this stuff....and it works.


X2. I switched to BH209 last year and took Tax Lawyers advice this year and used the load that MaxMuzzleloader recommended for the Encore, 105 grains of BH, Barnes Spitfire TMZ 250, and CCI standard 209 primer. I've tried just about everything and this is as good as it gets (short of going to a single shot rifle and smokeless). After adjusting my scope my last 3 shots were approx. .75" @ 100.


----------



## tsaxybabe (Feb 24, 2010)

kcbuckeye22 said:


> You using the barnes jag? This was my problem until i ordered and stuffed a few through it. I could feel the sabot slipping and getting caught. I checked out one and found out i was crushing the tip. Got the jag, No problems after that.
> 
> Only problem with barnes is my TC Pro has a tight bore which makes it hard to stuff rounds.



I have the special rod that doesn't smash the tips. I have a Traditions Vortek and I think it also has a very tight barrel. The Hornady sabots go in easily.


----------



## Bo Bob (Feb 12, 2004)

I shoot the Hornady SST 300 gr with 100br of 777. Shoots pretty well for me with relatively good hole on paper.

Power Belts (what I used to use) were very accurate for me. My only grip with them (shot the 295 gr. aero tips) was that I NEVER got pass thrus. Most of the deer never went far but I generally hit them well. My fear was if I made a bad shot I would have no blood to follow.


----------



## Matrix (Mar 12, 2004)

Meleagris1 said:


> X2. I switched to BH209 last year and took Tax Lawyers advice this year and used the load that MaxMuzzleloader recommended for the Encore, 105 grains of BH, Barnes Spitfire TMZ 250, and CCI standard 209 primer. I've tried just about everything and this is as good as it gets (short of going to a single shot rifle and smokeless). After adjusting my scope my last 3 shots were approx. .75" @ 100.


Sweet! It's amazing the difference the BH made...that looks alot like what mine was printing, solid .75" groups at 100.
The gun shoots so well now I'd just as soon hunt with it as a slug gun or single shot rifle.


----------



## Steelhead125 (Dec 28, 2007)

Matrix said:


> The BH209 is volumetric like Pyrodex so on my powder measure it's on 105 and the bullet is the PT Gold 260gr. One of the biggest things that I found to increase accuracy was the primer, go with a shotgun primer as it creates more of a flash which the BH209 needs. Also the cleaning and what to use makes a HUGE difference. I can tell you this once I was zeroed it didn't matter...if it was the first shot or tenth the gun was just as accurate and easy loading with NO swabbing between shots as it was on a fresh barrel. If you read the articles on the Max muzzleloader site he has a ton of great info on all of this stuff....and it works.


I use the CCI 209M primer which are the ones for shotguns, great primer. Just placed an order from him, I got all of that X-Treme Montana supply and a Lock Hammer Extension.
I think I'm going to sell my leupold ultimate slam 3-9 and get the trijicon 2.5-10x56 mil dot scope, if the wife lets me we'll see after xmas!


----------



## chaded (Jan 15, 2011)

tsaxybabe said:


> I have the special rod that doesn't smash the tips. I have a Traditions Vortek and I think it also has a very tight barrel. The Hornady sabots go in easily.


What Barnes are you using? If you are not using the Barnes TEZ's then that is your problem. The TEZ's have a Blue poly tip and come with a Blue Sabot, they were designed for tight bores. The same company that makes Hornady sabots makes Barnes which is called MMP. It's just all about finding the right sabot for you gun. If the blue sabots don't work which they should, you can go the Harvester Crush Rib sabots and they will work, they are ribbed and they reduce the friction making it easier to load but that's only if you haven't tried the Blue sabots that come with the Barnes TEZ's.


----------



## chaded (Jan 15, 2011)

lawton said:


> Barnes manufactures both the shockwave and the sst. Same bullet different color tip.


Barnes does not make the shockwave or the sst. Hornady makes the shockwave and the sst. Hornady makes the shockwave bullet for Thompson Center, the sst and shockwave are the same bullet but just different color. Also Hornady makes the Traditions Smackdown bullet which is the same as the shockwave and sst.


----------



## tsaxybabe (Feb 24, 2010)

chaded said:


> What Barnes are you using? If you are not using the Barnes TEZ's then that is your problem. The TEZ's have a Blue poly tip and come with a Blue Sabot, they were designed for tight bores. The same company that makes Hornady sabots makes Barnes which is called MMP. It's just all about finding the right sabot for you gun. If the blue sabots don't work which they should, you can go the Harvester Crush Rib sabots and they will work, they are ribbed and they reduce the friction making it easier to load but that's only if you haven't tried the Blue sabots that come with the Barnes TEZ's.



Yes I was using the TEZ's, they had the blue sabot and blue tip. Were still extremely hard to get down the barrel. I have great accuracy with the Hornady's but no expansion so very poor blood trail.


----------



## chaded (Jan 15, 2011)

tsaxybabe said:


> Yes I was using the TEZ's, they had the blue sabot and blue tip. Were still extremely hard to get down the barrel. I have great accuracy with the Hornady's but no expansion so very poor blood trail.


Wow that is a really tight bore then. If you wanted to use the Barnes you would have to get the Harvester Crush Rib sabots. A couple other bullets that would give good expansion causing big holes would be the Speer Deep Curl or Gold Dot (same thing) or the Hornady XTP.

Heres a couple links for the sabots in case you are interested. They are out of stock sometimes but they get them back in pretty quick usually. 

http://www.grafs.com/retail/catalog/product/productId/5465

http://www.midsouthshooterssupply.com/item.asp?sku=00072H15045BR


----------



## tsaxybabe (Feb 24, 2010)

chaded said:


> Wow that is a really tight bore then. If you wanted to use the Barnes you would have to get the Harvester Crush Rib sabots. A couple other bullets that would give good expansion causing big holes would be the Speer Deep Curl or Gold Dot (same thing) or the Hornady XTP.
> 
> Heres a couple links for the sabots in case you are interested. They are out of stock sometimes but they get them back in pretty quick usually.
> 
> ...



Thanks for the reply even though I waited so long between posts!  If I get brave enough to try experimenting again I might give one of those a try. After failing miserably with the Barnes (they cost me a nice buck), I'm a little hesitant to try anything else! At least with the Hornady SST I can get about a 1.5" group at 100yds!


----------



## OHMonsters (Oct 23, 2006)

out of my encore i use the shockwave 250, with the black sabot sleeve. The accuracy is all about the sleeve. Don't buy the easy slides or low drags. You want a tight fit each time. Its all about consistency. If you swab between shots, do the same thing each time. I run 3 cleaning patches and 2 dry patches between each shot. The key is to have a dry barrel each time. I shot yesterday at 75 yards and had a 1/4 inch 3 group w/ 150 gr triple seven. I've tried the BH and wanted to love it but couldn't get the accuracy i wanted. Haven't spent a lot of time with it though. The next thing is a good scope for accuracy. A guy I know who is a SWAT sniper always says buy the scope, then the gun. Spend the money on a scope, it makes amazing differences in the overall accuracy, or how accurate you want to be.


----------



## palmatedbuck04 (Nov 26, 2006)

Hornady sst's are the best shoot them out of all my guns.this is my muzzleloader shooting 240 grain sst's at 150 yards


----------

